# Whirlpool Icemaker won't cycle.



## wilbev (May 27, 2012)

I can't get my icemaker to cycle and drop the ice. This is about a 10 year old Whirlpool side-by-side refrigerator. I have replaced the ice maker with a brand new one and even added a new solenoid water value. I have tried the jumper to manually start the icemaker and it does eventually drop the ice, however it does seem to struggle on it. Could this mean the Electronic control board is bad? The bottom of the ice maker tray is cold.

The refrigerator is about 10 years old and it's model is: ED2GTQXKQOO


----------



## jeff1 (May 27, 2012)

Hi,



> I have replaced the ice maker with a brand new one and even added a new solenoid water value.



To correct this problem?



> I have tried the jumper to manually start the icemaker and it does eventually drop the ice, however it does seem to struggle on it.



The icemaker didn't start up right away when you bypassed the thermostat to cycle the icemaker on?



> Could this mean the Electronic control board is bad?



What electronic control?...yours doesn't appear to have one.

Has the freezer temp been checked? Needs to get below 15ºF before the icemaker will run.



> The bottom of the ice maker tray is cold



Should be until the icemaker cycles, then warms up to help drop out the cubes.

jeff.


----------



## wilbev (May 28, 2012)

> To correct this problem?



Yes, to correct the problem.  




> The icemaker didn't start up right away when you bypassed the thermostat to cycle the icemaker on?



It definitely starts right away but I said it struggles a little bit trying to break up the ice, however the last time I manually cycled it, it didn't seem to struggle, just dropped the ice within a minute or 2.  



> What electronic control?...yours doesn't appear to have one.



Yes, I realize that now that I don't have a electronic control.  


> Has the freezer temp been checked? Needs to get below 15ºF before the icemaker will run.



After manually cycling the ice gets made in less than 2 hours, so I don't think this is the problem.  It does seem to warm up when I manually cycle it.  

```
Should be until the icemaker cycles, then warms up to help drop out the cubes.
```

Yes, it does seem to warm up when I manually cycle it.  Maybe it's just a bad ice maker I got?  Not sure what else it could be.  Power is needed to the ice maker to even manually cycle it, correct?


----------



## jeff1 (May 29, 2012)

> Yes, it does seem to warm up when I manually cycle it. Maybe it's just a bad ice maker I got?



If the new one is struggling to go, yes that would be a very good possibility.



> Power is needed to the ice maker to even manually cycle it, correct?



Yes.






Replacement 8 cube icemaker kit, Manufacturer Number 4317943

jeff.


----------

